# the hottest bands XD



## x.els.x (Jan 20, 2006)

heya girlies and guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




heres a lil perve session..post pics of your fav bands or band members that *YOU* think are HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










here are my favs





















<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b120/pierreishott1990/just%20pierre/pierre01.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">











oh and heres a pic of my maths teacher..hahaha EW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lol






ENJOY..as i know i did


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 20, 2006)

BILLY CORGAN!!!!!
Of The Smashing Pumpkins. 
I could just eat him up pronto!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn right! And anyone who tells me they can listen to Ava Adore/Eye/Pug without getting wet is crazy!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 20, 2006)

Let not forget Courtney Taylor-Taylor of the Dandy Warhols.
What a fine piece of man meat!


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 20, 2006)

oh my..he looks HOT


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 21, 2006)

Friggin' A he's hot. 
I could just sop him up on a biscuit.


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 22, 2006)

*audioslave*

lead singer from audioslave...hot


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fastcarsandfreedom* 
_lead singer from audioslave...hot_

 
*fans self* That's my pick, too. Chris Cornell has been my dream man since I was about 16. *sigh* (I'm just over twice as old now....so it's been a long time ha-ha!)


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_*fans self* That's my pick, too. Chris Cornell has been my dream man since I was about 16. *sigh* (I'm just over twice as old now....so it's been a long time ha-ha!)_

 
ya man he is hot!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

awww. what an adorable little math teacher.


----------



## depecher (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, now I feel REALLY old. I dont know who those guys in the pictures are. I do know who Billy Corgan is though. 

MY dreamy, droolishous guy is Martin Gore of depeche MODE. I sooo need to learn how to insert a picture. He's been my favorite guy for almost 20 years. Yes, I am old. ha ha ha.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 29, 2006)

Anthony Kiedis from the red hot chili peppers is sexy in so many ways.


----------



## niecypiecy (Jan 29, 2006)

I still hold a torch from my teens for Bon Jovi - I know he is too old for some of you but so am I ~lol~


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 29, 2006)

Bert Mccracken from The Used. my dream man, i find him SO attractive. and everyone is always like ...ew... you loser.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 29, 2006)

Didn't he go out with Kelly Osbourne for a short while? They were always saying how skanky he was ...


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_Didn't he go out with Kelly Osbourne for a short while? They were always saying how skanky he was ..._

 
 yeah yeah he did go out with her and he is pretty skanky.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, Bert lost a bunch of weight. I love the used but he is not my type.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_Ok, now I feel REALLY old. I dont know who those guys in the pictures are. I do know who Billy Corgan is though. 

MY dreamy, droolishous guy is Martin Gore of depeche MODE. I sooo need to learn how to insert a picture. He's been my favorite guy for almost 20 years. Yes, I am old. ha ha ha._

 
Don't feel too bad, we can be geezers together lol! I know Billy Corgin, Chris Cornell & Anthony Kiedis, but I remember him from his sock wearing days! (I've listened to the Dandy Warhols but never seen 'em) I am, however a huge DM fan, ever since the early 80s like yourself!  I was more into Dave Gahan, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How many times have you seen them in concert?


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_awww. what an adorable little math teacher._

 

haha he was quite short  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



annnd
he wore socks..like up to his knees almost and..SANDLES


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 31, 2006)

I just can't help myself...He is so gorgeous. I hope this picture shows up. Tyson Ritter from All American Rejects

http://img46.exs.cx/img46/6043/tyritter2yi.jpg


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 31, 2006)

Some more drool worth-ness.
I give you the God of rock.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 31, 2006)

jack white from the white stripes comes in second for me, never as good as my first but i am still so mad he got renee zellwegger pregnant.







yeah i got bored...so i thought i would randomly post...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 31, 2006)

WOOT!!! I love Jack White.
But my list is as follows......
Billy Corgan  The Smashing Pumpkins
Courtney Taylor-Taylor  The Dandy Warhols
Pete Yorn  Pete Yorn



.............and Jack White got Renee Zellwegger pregnant?????
When?????


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_WOOT!!! I love Jack White.
But my list is as follows......
Billy Corgan  The Smashing Pumpkins
Courtney Taylor-Taylor  The Dandy Warhols
Pete Yorn  Pete Yorn



.............and Jack White got Renee Zellwegger pregnant?????
When?????_

 
i dunno when. i saw it on tv awhile ago and started screaming and went into a depression.


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 1, 2006)

OMGOSH i lovvvvve tyson from AAR
saw them in october with simple plan
best show everrr!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 1, 2006)

Brian Molko, Davey Havok, Sebastian Grainger & Jesse Keeler, George Petit, Dennis of Refused and I'm probably leaving boys out...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 2, 2006)

Mmmm, Brian Molko and Trent Reznor!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah I forgot Trent! I had the hottest picture of him from AP magazine from like two years ago....Marilyn Manson was hot but now he's trying too hard...


----------



## Gabriella (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.els.x* 
_OMGOSH i lovvvvve tyson from AAR
saw them in october with simple plan
best show everrr!!_

 

I can't believe you saw them! I am going to see them next time they are here. Isn't he just so freakin hot? Oh man....Mmmmm


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 3, 2006)

hehe yepp..they were seriously soooo GOOD!
they started off the sp show..
it was annoying that his microphone stopped working in some parts but the band kept playing and he kept on singing

god i love AAR


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.els.x* 
_













_

 
PIIEEERRRREEE!!!! *swooon* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahem... simple plan kicks a$$!!


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 6, 2006)

hehe YAY finally someone agrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sigh i love him to pieces!


----------



## baby_love (Feb 6, 2006)

um....Andrew McMahon from SoCo and Jacks Mannequin, my favorite bands EVER.  he's not the most attractive person but I would jump at the chance to do naughty things with him any day.  my other favorites are, The Academy Is..., panic! at the disco, Hellogoodbye, and Motion City Soundtrack...and basically all of the members are butt ugly, but I still love them.  I'm not a scenester I swear.


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_um....Andrew McMahon from SoCo and Jacks Mannequin, my favorite bands EVER.  he's not the most attractive person but I would jump at the chance to do naughty things with him any day.  my other favorites are, The Academy Is..., *panic! at the disco*, Hellogoodbye, and Motion City Soundtrack...and basically all of the members are butt ugly, but I still love them.  I'm not a scenester I swear._

 

GAH!! i am OBSESSED with Panic!At the disco.. love love their music, album rocks


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris C.  back in the day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FOINE!  I actually like him with shorter hair now, though.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabriella* 
_I just can't help myself...He is so gorgeous. I hope this picture shows up. Tyson Ritter from All American Rejects

http://img46.exs.cx/img46/6043/tyritter2yi.jpg_

 
Tyson is such a babeee. I met him back in May of last year. He is also EXTREMELY nice. Very funny and down to earth.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 21, 2006)

but for my two cents. I think that Frank Iero is one of the hottest guys I have ever seen (hes in the band my chemical romance) I also think Forrest from hellogoodbye is really cute. Ryan from panic! at the disco and Matt from, from first to last. I know there is more. But yeah.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Friggin' A he's hot. 
I could just sop him up on a biscuit._

 

ha ha ha h ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Good thread.


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 21, 2006)

Joshua-tree era Bono will always be the one for me.  IEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIE BONO!!!!!


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_but for my two cents. I think that Frank Iero is one of the hottest guys I have ever seen (hes in the band my chemical romance) I also think Forrest from hellogoodbye is really cute. Ryan from panic! at the disco and Matt from, from first to last. I know there is more. But yeah._

 
GOSH i looove FRANK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 sooo Fcuking HOT
and and and... i think you have the absolute best taste in guys hehe


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.els.x* 
_GOSH i looove FRANK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sooo Fcuking HOT
and and and... i think you have the absolute best taste in guys hehe_

 
thank you thank you!! yesss. the guys i like are hotties. although most people i know tend to not think so.


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 26, 2006)

gah how could u not find them hot lol
theres also a guy in an australian band (kisschasy.com for those of u wanting to know haha )
his name is KARL..and hes sooo EFFING HOT its not funny lol
i met him in real life..soo incredibly amazing


----------

